# Can one be gay and not know it?



## BubbaSlick (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know, but I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## Florida Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally I don't think one would NOT know. One might know and be afraid to admit it... but I don't think they wouldn't KNOW deep down.

I'm female and I know with all my being that I am only attracted to men.... women hold no sexual interest for me. I can certainly appreciate beauty in other women.... both in looks and in their inner spirit.... but I'm in no way attracted to them physically.

I can only speak for myself.... but it is my personal belief that people know if they are gay.


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 20, 2008)

I think so. 
I think it's easy to live life simply not asking yourself the question. Or to subconsciously avoid the question altogether. 

I always told myself that I was a late bloomer, or that the guys I met were just too immature to attract me. It wasn't until my best friend asked me if I was gay that I finally realised I was attracted to girls, but even then I told her that I _might_ be bi. And I continued to believe that for a couple of months too.
It completely depends on how good you are at skirting things that make you uncomfortable.


----------



## bobharvey (Jul 20, 2008)

Of course you could. Who here knows everything about themselves? It takes a lot of introspection to figure out who you really are. It's all about what your ego tries to identify with and what it doesn't. Your ego only wants an identity.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Shit you would know. Figure it out! If a boy likes a boy gay and if a girl likes girl gay. The only way ya dnt know is because you are too young and not sexually active.


----------



## Enlightened One (Jul 20, 2008)

If you have doubts then give it a try. You'll know then


----------



## blinkykush (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a test, think of a dudes balls smacking on the back of your ass. If that dont make you cringe like it does me, then yes you are gay.

and I dont judge by the way if you are, thats fine by me Good luck


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 20, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> here is a test, think of a dudes balls smacking on the back of your ass. If that dont make you cringe like it does me, then yes you are gay.
> 
> and I dont judge by the way if you are, thats fine by me Good luck


Plenty of gay dude couples never do anal. Despite the fact that they are gay, they still have internalized homophobia, and neither is comfortable being penetrated, or indeed penetrating, because they feel it makes them less of a man.

Took me a while to get over the idea that wearing a strap-on would make me less of a lady, or that it was a "gross" "dyke-ish" or just plain embarrassing.


----------



## bbqchip (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont think so, i mean if your turn on by the same sex then you'll know it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

It could be good old fashioned denial.I am straight, and I know this.If you aren't sure, kiss someone of the same sex.If you like it, go further.Good luck.Oh...and if you have a significant other of the opposite sex, don't jerk them around.Break up with them before you go exploring.


----------



## jahman2222 (Jul 21, 2008)

some guys like gay porn but there still straight..i dunno thats a good question..hell some guys even like to fuck eachother but they still got wifes..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

If you fuck someone of the same sex, you are no longer straight. You are at least bisexual. Not that there's anything wrong with that, I'm just saying.


jahman2222 said:


> some guys like gay porn but there still straight..i dunno thats a good question..hell some guys even like to fuck eachother but they still got wifes..


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 21, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I don't know, but I'll keep you all posted...



I think you've already answered your won question partner... 



blinkykush said:


> here is a test, think of a dudes balls smacking on the back of your ass. If that dont make you cringe like it does me, then yes you are gay.
> 
> and I dont judge by the way if you are, thats fine by me Good luck



My favorite uncle was bi (but had a body count over 200 women that is), he battled with it for years and years but once he came to grips with it He was @ peace with it... Not to scare you but he did eventually die from HIV though and not that this should really matter he did catch it from a man.




bbqchip said:


> i dont think so, i mean if your turn on by the same sex then you'll know it.




The best example I can give was I was once told by a pedafile it's just like you or I that may have a fetish of Asian chics or Laker girls or red heads or Super long legs or whatever we all have a thing that turns us on his thing happened to be little girls (not really little like 14 or 15 y/o, like 1st hitting puberty, he said his thing was virgins and where better to find a virgin), and after listening to that while I'd still break his neck if he even glances @ my lil 12 y/o daughter but I understood what he was saying, agreed with it absolutely not but understood I'd have to say I did. With that said I think you know what you like (even if its another guy) but you're just not comfy with your self to admit it... Be truthful with self cause if you will lie to you then who isn't going to lie to you?? 




Enlightened One said:


> If you have doubts then give it a try. You'll know then




Nothing beat a failure but a try right LOL go for it bra Just not my cup of tea but I'm not GOD so I'll not be accused or convicted of passing judgement...


So I suppose the answer is depends on the person but my opinion is U can not know! Real question is what do you do about it when you figure it out?


----------



## GuNjAhLoRd (Jul 21, 2008)

i think girls kidding girls is fukin great but i cant stand watching guys hook up just makes me feel all yuk and u should def know if ur gay once u start fantasizing bout same sex being bi is stil gay just hiding in the closet dont be afraid be free


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 21, 2008)

jahman2222 said:


> some guys like gay porn but there still straight..i dunno thats a good question..hell some guys even like to fuck eachother but they still got wifes..




yes Jahman you're very right, however just like Stoney said that would at bare minimum classify you as bi-sexual (maybe bi-curious if we pullin teeth) but I would think post the act you'd have to be bi-sexual


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 21, 2008)

GuNjAhLoRd said:


> i think girls kidding girls is fukin great but i cant stand watching guys hook up just makes me feel all yuk and u should def know if ur gay once u start fantasizing bout same sex being bi is stil gay just hiding in the closet dont be afraid be free




Girl on Girl is the best thig in the fuckin world... You have not had a bj until you've had two chics blowing you at the same time and as they do they'll kiss each other and then back to you... Its like the 8th wonder(ful) of the world LOL.... Now 2 guys on the other hand for some reason I can't get the image of 2 Jedi's dueling with their lightsabers and one of them ending up like Count Duku @ beginning of episode II when Anikin chopped off his dome... Call me crazy but thats the picture I get... With all that said I could care less what they do, its just not my cup of tea so..... 


Enjoy yourself


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

Pick which one you like most.


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Pick which one you like most.




Ahhhh I'll take 2 bitches kissin for $500 Alex & if its the daily double I'll bet the farm!!!! (excuse my vulgarities ladies but nasty sex gets me in another mindset) You feel me?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

I wasn't even standing close!


MoePunn said:


> Ahhhh I'll take 2 bitches kissin for $500 Alex & if its the daily double I'll bet the farm!!!! (excuse my vulgarities ladies but nasty sex gets me in another mindset) You feel me?


----------



## BubbaSlick (Jul 21, 2008)

See, sexually I only think about females... But I'd rather live with a dude... If that makes any sense... 
Hopefully DMT can help me figure it out. I could just be an extremely sexist straight guy... :shrugs:


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 21, 2008)

If there's anything I've learned from the gay community, it's that sexuality is complicated. It's perfectly likely that you could be just about anything. So just relax, and be open to yourself.


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 21, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Of course you could. Who here knows everything about themselves? It takes a lot of introspection to figure out who you really are. It's all about what your ego tries to identify with and what it doesn't. Your ego only wants an identity.


 navel gazing is not needed to discover you are gay, freedom from your normal surroundings is, ie going to uni is where most discover/confirm it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 21, 2008)

I have an idea. Buy a butt plug and try it to see if you like that.Then perhaps an actual dick shaped dildo, and see if that turns you on.If you like that, then try it with a real guy, and see if that does it for you.


BubbaSlick said:


> See, sexually I only think about females... But I'd rather live with a dude... If that makes any sense...
> Hopefully DMT can help me figure it out. I could just be an extremely sexist straight guy... :shrugs:


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 22, 2008)

To us guys the concept of liking another guy makes us somewhat 'afraid' since homosexuality is kind of 'bad' for us. I mean even as insults, guys would call you a homo but I never hear girls calling each other homos so I think it'd be a bigger deal for a guy. You may be bi and just afraid that you may be gay, not that there's anything wrong, or you may just be gay. Since you said that sexually you only like females I don't know, it's kind of complicated. I tried kissing guys and it didn't really bother me so I don't really see myself as 100% straight, the idea of having intercourse with a guy makes me kind of cringe, but on the otherhand a 3some with two guys and a girl doesn't really bother me THAT much, I just don't want my girl to be fucked by another man ^^ lol. Just be comfortable with yourself and don't let others bring you down about your sexual ortientation. You'll get to figure it out with time.


----------



## FlandersFlash (Jul 22, 2008)

Stoney, 
Take some time and google "pegging" Anal play has NOTHING to do with homosexuality. It can, but it is certainly not exlusive. The male anus is a collection of a gazilion nerve endings and it very pleasurable to be touched there. Inside is the prostrate gland which is almost like a female clitoris. 
Expand your mind, Sunshine!!


----------



## crazy-mental (Jul 22, 2008)

if you have to ask, then i think you could be.
nevermind, its not the end of the world, just women.lolkiss-assgo on suck it.


----------



## Gaines04 (Jul 22, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> here is a test, think of a dudes balls smacking on the back of your ass. If that dont make you cringe like it does me, then yes you are gay.
> 
> and I dont judge by the way if you are, thats fine by me Good luck



LOL..That first line was fucking hilarious...I am cringing like a motherfucker right now... lmao


----------



## MoePunn (Jul 22, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> To us guys the concept of liking another guy makes us somewhat 'afraid' since homosexuality is kind of 'bad' for us. I mean even as insults, guys would call you a homo but I never hear girls calling each other homos so I think it'd be a bigger deal for a guy. You may be bi and just afraid that you may be gay, not that there's anything wrong, or you may just be gay. Since you said that sexually you only like females I don't know, it's kind of complicated. I tried kissing guys and it didn't really bother me so I don't really see myself as 100% straight, the idea of having intercourse with a guy makes me kind of cringe, but on the otherhand a 3some with two guys and a girl doesn't really bother me THAT much, I just don't want my girl to be fucked by another man ^^ lol. Just be comfortable with yourself and don't let others bring you down about your sexual ortientation. You'll get to figure it out with time.




O.K. Before I ask my Q (to all the fellas out there who are squeamish about the topic I wouldn't read the reply to this) Now onto the matter at hand...

!st what is it that you do consider your self since you have zero sex with guys buy have kissed them, and just out of curiosity what "status" were the guys you kissed (ie curious, gay, bi, or dare I say straight)

I noticed you reference 3somes with MFM.. I've done as many of these as I have FMF's (I love these so much better cause I'm selfish... lol) but it took me a long time not to get pissed if me and the guy bump into each other and I used to be  if we get too close together that things touched and I dont even mean our dicks I mean a leg and hip or a dick and knee or anything like that... Hell it took me forever to to a dp with my girl cause I didn't want nobody balls that close to my dick and vise versa so my point is that it took for me to not be so much of a jerk to do MFM still without doing anything gay just not freaking out if we in the same area and just fyi these are all straight as an arrow guys (or so I hope) so what is it that you be doing with these cats, or not doing and want to do and whats their orientation?


----------



## Jointsmith (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think something as complex as sexuallity can be broken down into Gay or Straight.

I think it's a sliding scale that everyone figures on somewhere, which would make everyone 'Bi-sexual' to some degree. Some people are at one end (call themselves straight) and some people are at the other end (Gay).

I think the main reason we adhere to 'Straight' or 'Gay' is more down to social constructs and our social situations.

I think you CAN be a bit gay and not know it, maybe one day you'll meet someone of the same gender as yourself and think 'they're really hot, I'd tap that' even if only on a subconsious level, however due to, as I said above, social constructs and situation, most people never act on that (or even acknowledge it in themselves).

Never say never.


----------



## Conoclast (Jul 22, 2008)

MoePunn said:


> O.K. Before I ask my Q (to all the fellas out there who are squeamish about the topic I wouldn't read the reply to this) Now onto the matter at hand...
> 
> !st what is it that you do consider your self since you have zero sex with guys buy have kissed them, and just out of curiosity what "status" were the guys you kissed (ie curious, gay, bi, or dare I say straight)
> 
> I noticed you reference 3somes with MFM.. I've done as many of these as I have FMF's (I love these so much better cause I'm selfish... lol) but it took me a long time not to get pissed if me and the guy bump into each other and I used to be  if we get too close together that things touched and I dont even mean our dicks I mean a leg and hip or a dick and knee or anything like that... Hell it took me forever to to a dp with my girl cause I didn't want nobody balls that close to my dick and vise versa so my point is that it took for me to not be so much of a jerk to do MFM still without doing anything gay just not freaking out if we in the same area and just fyi these are all straight as an arrow guys (or so I hope) so what is it that you be doing with these cats, or not doing and want to do and whats their orientation?


I really condifer myself to be a little on the bi side and the guys we straight as far as I know.

I don't think that I understand your 3some question correctly but from what I got: I don't mind the thing that there's another guy and stuff but I don't want him to fuck my girl just coz I'm a little possesive so it'd be rather hard for me to accept a threesome that way. But if I *were* to accept it the fact that there is another male naked in the same place as I am wouldn't really bother me and if the moment is right I might actually end up doing stuff with him although I don't have the desire of gay anal sex, neither giving nor receiving.
Did that answer your question? If not try to ask me again in different words :mrgeen:


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 22, 2008)

I know about that stuff, flanders...I was just suggesting the toys to him to see if the idea of anal repulsed him.Though not all gay men do it, many do.I figured if the butt plug worked, then a penis shaped object....then a guy...so he could take baby steps.


FlandersFlash said:


> Stoney,
> Take some time and google "pegging" Anal play has NOTHING to do with homosexuality. It can, but it is certainly not exlusive. The male anus is a collection of a gazilion nerve endings and it very pleasurable to be touched there. Inside is the prostrate gland which is almost like a female clitoris.
> Expand your mind, Sunshine!!


----------



## Prophecy (Jul 25, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I don't know, but I'll keep you all posted...


 
***********************************************************


*My current view about Homosexuality.*​​ 
I think at least 8 out 10 homosexual persons are mentally manipulated into being that way by their environment or an ill minded person. In other words, I think homosexuality is a predominately nurtured condition rather than a natured or natural condition. In other words, I believe homosexuality is primarily learned. It seems to me that the natural manifestation of it (as oppose to the spiritual nature of it) is influenced by a combination of (situational or circumstantial mental and physiological development of the human body) natural chemical process that periodically occur within the human body similar to, if not exactly like the physiological conditioning that takes place during puberty. 

The chemical disposition of the human body is always changing, however, in this example, I will recognize two climax that take place after birth: during adolescent (puberty) and during adulthood (rights of passage). These are the physiological aspects of this combination.

The second part of the combination is pertaining to the brain and the mind. As many ought to know, the mind is generally associated to the brain; and the brain is obviously naturally connected to the human bodys physiological system. Therefore, as the physiological system evolves over the years, it is safe to say the brain does also; this change affects the brain from the inside of the body. The mind on the other hand is affected by the various things on the outside of the body; things that exist within our environments and/or cultures. Mindfully speaking, I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something). 

Self-discipline is very important in life; unless you have discipline over your self (the natural impulses), you will have discipline over nothing that affects you. Self-discipline is also a very important/*essential* factor in homosexuality and every other abuse/trauma, lust, carnality or addiction; some homosexuals may feel (en)trapped because they physically acted out and someone in their mind is manipulated that act. These types of friends and/or family are not necessarily healthy for your essential well being righteous development ( this is not to say that that the friend or family member or whatever is conscience of what they do themselves or how they conduct themselves pertaining to themselves let alone you; this is why it is important for you, the actual individual to take initiative and control over your mind/own lifes understanding/destiny). This is not calling you to bring premature judgment of such people before you take the time to bring the appropriate (super)natural) order into your life: mind, body, soul that you may take the necessary time to collect your thoughts without burning any unnecessary bridges. 

The Truth shall set you free, even if it hurts at first; eventually you will heal if you sincerely and consistently seek out the sources of your setbacks; no one can do this more fundamentally than a personal relationship with God. Personally, I believe gay acts are a result from lust or a lack of understanding of Gods love and sexual discipline; a lack of self-realization and self-identity. I say this because most people today are looking for love in man; without first understanding and realizing the God from which it originate. 
​*To the left, to the left.*​ 
As with any problem the way to the solution is to research relative knowledge; knowledge to resolve the emotional problem/trauma, to fulfill the shortcoming. An answer with this gender of people is to seek information that will enlighten and provide understanding to who their original being is, their essence. Obviously, the first step to healing or curing a problem is to admit or realize that there is a problem/challenge and developing a righteous or clear path that you can take to establish resolve from the inside out intrinsic to extrinsic). Remember, you cant run and hide from yourself; and justifying hurting yourself because it seems that everybody else is hurting you, ultimately is not the right reaction for you. Remember the evil one wants you to harm yourself for his/her/its self righteous glorification; this is done to steal your true destiny; Thus act best, you must rebuke and resist him/her/it and get your mind right; The Truth shall set you free.

Some start up references: Things related to Emotional Intelligence; the philosophy of Aristotle, and ultimately the Divine Truth of God. *Jesus* Christ is right and he loves you if you let him, regardless of your history or what man says against you. 

*The true test*: If you can honestly measure/contrast your attitude (mind state) and behavior with the Divine Truth; and maintain the essence of your sexuality, then according to my philosophy, your faith in the Truth has or will deliver (validate) you. Regardless of what others say God, the Divine Truth in your heart; and God, the Divine Truth in your mind from heaven (and his Word) approves of you. The confirmation of your sexuality being right is to make sure your standards are not superficial, carnal or a lie: the mind can be a delusional thing.

I believe the church should accept homosexual people, but to challenge them with the Holy Spirit lead Virtue of God, as they would any person. If they can stand the refining Fire of God's Holy Word and Spirit, then their faith has delivered them. But, ultimately, a personal relationship developed/matured/established from you reading the Word of God/Truth and being faithful to his Spirit as it is revealed on your conscience will be your fortified mind/destiny.

If you are homosexual or are having homosexual thoughts; I suggest that you give it three to five years of diligent *soul searching* before you act on it (again). 


*Love God; 
Homage your love ones to God; 
Worship God thru your loved ones,
The Virtuous Intelligence Theory 
Detroit,Mi*


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jul 25, 2008)

Prophecy said:


> **************************************
> 
> 
> *My current view about Homosexuality.*​
> ...


Three to five years?? I've got a date in a week! 
I've already gone through all that, done the research, prayed the prayers, shed the tears and beat myself up over it. 
I'm a Gay Christian, and I'm confident that I'm walking the path of God because I follow the two golden rules:
1)Love God, above all else.
2)Love your neighbor, as you love yourself.

But see, "God is love, and he who abides in love abides in God, and God abides in him (_1 Jhon, 4:16_)" 
So they way I see it, there's one rule. Love everybody as much as you can, and do your best to Love doing so. For me, one of the best ways to have love in your life is a relationship, it makes love an everyday occurrence. How can God be against that?
Here's *my* link: http://www.gaychristian.net/


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow, I think that makes me number 2!

2 gays in the whole of stonerville!

I'm not a Christian. Fair play to anyone with faith - didnt work for me.

I am also very open and cool with any questions you guys wanna ask.

I dont make a big deal out of it. I will only bring it up in this thread - I'm here to chat about growing and smoking. I am of the 'live and let live' mind set. But while this thread is here and anyone wants to ask anything. Fire away!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

I think there are more.I like your Avatar.


starsailor said:


> Wow, I think that makes me number 2!
> 
> 2 gays in the whole of stonerville!
> 
> ...


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 3, 2008)

Anythings possible my friend.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something). 


How long do you suppose I will be in this delusion for?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, he doesn't come around here anymore.He's a fruit loop.


starsailor said:


> I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something).
> 
> 
> How long do you suppose I will be in this delusion for?


----------



## ElBarto (Dec 3, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh, he doesn't come around here anymore.He's a fruit loop.



Yeah you know I was going to say that I miss him but I really don't. He was a boring, self-righteous jerk without any hint of empathy for his fellow human beings.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah. Makes sense.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 3, 2008)

And a link to a really boring website where he does more of the same.


ElBarto said:


> Yeah you know I was going to say that I miss him but I really don't. He was a boring, self-righteous jerk without any hint of empathy for his fellow human beings.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

starsailor said:


> I believe those who are physically gay or in question of their sexuality are experiencing a bout similar to an identity crisis that is the result of not essentially knowing who they really are (as in delusion); and likely because of some degree of emotional trauma, neglect and/or ignorance (lacking knowledge of something).
> 
> 
> How long do you suppose I will be in this delusion for?


Oh God man! Forever! 

As Stoney suggested, I seriously doubt you and EarthlyPassions are the only gay people in Stonerville...but then I see your tongue firmly in your cheek .

Bubbaslick. It's all good. Don't overly stress. Most especially don't do what one of my uncles did. He got married, had a child, stayed in the relationship for around ten years before finally giving in to himself. He left his wife and daughter and moved to darwin with his boss/boyfriend. 

I'd have to go with most other opinions. Most of the gay people I know as friends have all at some stage either hidden their true selves from everyone, or denied their sexuality through fear of rejection.

I reckon it's like the stigma of smoking pot in a 'normal' society, although smoking certainly not on the emotional level of being gay in an assumed 'straight' world. A lot of us hide our smoking from others through fear or assumption that others will not understand or will react against us. My gay friends spent time 'hiding' for the same reasons.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 4, 2008)

Gryphonn said:


> Oh God man! Forever!
> 
> As Stoney suggested, I seriously doubt you and EarthlyPassions are the only gay people in Stonerville...but then I see your tongue firmly in your cheek .
> 
> ...


I think it depends on your environment. London is pretty cool about the whole gay thing. Where I work, its practically regulation to be gay. I worked at the BBC, same there -even more so. I have never had to hide, my family know - probably always had known. My family were big hippies in the 60's so i know I was very lucky. My Mother grew, she only smoked on Sundays though, after Sunday dinner.

To me its just a part of who I am. I am not defined by it, just a little something extra. I have done the whole girl thing too. Slept with lots - not because I was hiding who I was - I wanted to try. I have had some great sex with the ladies. Still gay though.


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 4, 2008)

starsailor said:


> I think it depends on your environment. London is pretty cool about the whole gay thing. Where I work, its practically regulation to be gay. I worked at the BBC, same there -even more so. I have never had to hide, my family know - probably always had known. My family were big hippies in the 60's so i know I was very lucky. My Mother grew, she only smoked on Sundays though, after Sunday dinner.
> 
> To me its just a part of who I am. I am not defined by it, just a little something extra. I have done the whole girl thing too. Slept with lots - not because I was hiding who I was - I wanted to try. I have had some great sex with the ladies. Still gay though.



I think we're still caught in some post-WW2 time warp in Australia. Some of us have managed to mature, but there are still people being raised under the assumption that if you are not (for males) a straight, white, beer drinking, football watching 'bloke', then you must be a 'poofta' or a lazy black bastard or a dole bludging pot smoking drug fucked hippy.

I'm probably exaggerating, but I don't think I'm too far off the mark in describing some cities and towns in this country.

Starsailor, counting the media industry as a normal work environment doesn't count. I worked in a small TV production house in 1979 and out of the six people working there, one was was straight. Luckily though, three of us smoked, so I didn't miss out on any fun .

Hippy parents...maybe that's why our kids are comfortable talking with us about their sexuality and stuff too.... One of my daughters is a XXX stripper. I hear lots of stuff that would make other fathers faint....

If you want to hear a story about double-standards, I'll tell you about her biological father one day...now he is your stereotypical Australian male.

I can't recall any of my friends that haven't had a hard time coming out. Some were immediately accepted by friends and family, while others were disowned. I'm not talking back in the eighties here either. We had a friend of my daughters who nearly lived at our place. He was 17 and his family had ostracized him. This was only 7 years ago. I could tell more stories of friends who went through hell, but I guess I have the same amount of happy ones too.



Having said all that, the city I live near is only small (around 70+k), and is in what is considered 'beef country', 'Gateway to to Western Queensland'. It's a strange place. Lotsa redneck cowboys, wanna be homies, 'bogans' and other stereotypes. However, there is a thriving gay 'community' that hold regular entertainment nights at pubs and clubs. Drag shows, karaoke nights, shindigs and stuff. We haven't had a chance to go out to a show yet, but watched some videos and edited some photos for friend who used to organise them. He said the audience is about as mixed as the people in the city.

I'm rambling...I'll go and have another billy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> here is a test, think of a dudes balls smacking on the back of your ass. If that dont make you cringe like it does me, then yes you are gay.
> 
> and I dont judge by the way if you are, thats fine by me Good luck


 
please this guy is looking for help.... i have a question for you bubbaslick if you woke up with your underpants riped and hanging at your knees and had vaseline packed in the crack of your ass would you tell anyone?


----------



## Gryphonn (Dec 16, 2008)

robert 14617 said:


> please this guy is looking for help.... i have a question for you bubbaslick if you woke up with your underpants riped and hanging at your knees and had vaseline packed in the crack of your ass would you tell anyone?


I'd ask my wife how drunk I got last night...anything to do with her, ripped undies and a tub of vaseline should be worth remembering!


----------



## cackpircings (Dec 16, 2008)

I have met a lot of gay men and woman, and have asked the question how they knew they were gay and they would ask back how I knew I was strait. Well I just did because I love vaginas and I love tits. SO right back they would reply back pretty much the same without as much bluntness in most cases. I feel you just know what your body is going to want. Like when you&#8217;re happy or sad or any other feeling, no one will ever know yourself as good as you.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 16, 2008)

cackpircings said:


> I have met a lot of gay men and woman, and have asked the question how they knew they were gay and they would ask back how I knew I was strait. Well I just did because I love vaginas and I love tits. SO right back they would reply back pretty much the same without as much bluntness in most cases. I feel you just know what your body is going to want. Like when youre happy or sad or any other feeling, no one will ever know yourself as good as you.


 
sorry about my attempt at humor at your expense before i met my current wife, i had male friends who i would rather spend time with because we shared all the male bonding requirements, i loved these guys more then any woman at the time. im sure to someone on the outside it probably looked gay as hell ,we grew up and grew apart and i found my wife who is my best friend now ,bubba slick if its more than male bonding you should know,enjoy this time live your life your way its too short hell come june i'll be 45 wow good luck, great courage


----------



## Serapis (Dec 16, 2008)

BubbaSlick said:


> I don't know, but I'll keep you all posted...


Of course a gay person would know. Sexual attraction isn't learned. If a dude is checking out another dude and feels an attraction, he knows it.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2008)

If you go to the beach, see a hairy arse and go "I'm not leaving without a piece of that" ... you may be gay.


----------



## cannabis kid (Dec 17, 2008)

being gay means you have the ability to fall in love with a man everything else doent matter and is probably just a taboo effect. dont worry the majority of gays are straight but dont know it


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 17, 2008)

cannabis kid said:


> being gay means you have the ability to fall in love with a man everything else doent matter and is probably just a taboo effect. dont worry the majority of gays are straight but dont know it


 kid just let it go bubba slick hasn't been back to this thread in days i think hes hanging from his ceiling fan from a telephone cord ...or not


----------



## starsailor (Dec 17, 2008)

cannabis kid said:


> being gay means you have the ability to fall in love with a man everything else doent matter and is probably just a taboo effect. dont worry the majority of gays are straight but dont know it


 
I've done men, done women. I am gay. Not because I can fall in love with a man, but because I want men. Given the choice of a naked man or a naked woman, I'd pick the man anytime.

Love has nothing to do with it. When you masturbate, if you think of men - you're gay. If you think of women - you're straight.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 17, 2008)

starsailor said:


> I've done men, done women. I am gay. Not because I can fall in love with a man, but because I want men. Given the choice of a naked man or a naked woman, I'd pick the man anytime.
> 
> Love has nothing to do with it. When you masturbate, if you think of men - you're gay. If you think of women - you're straight.


although a great answer and point, I think that last line matters most if your male or female. he he

Me and a few of my friends are close enough I can talk about them with some things that even I wouldent talk to my wife about. Nothing to do with anything sexual in nature specifically or anything like that. But If I accidentally run over somebody or some shit like that and didnt want to feel judged by it..Itd be my homie I talked to first and not my wife.
Aint no way I would fuck him though, not even with his own dick. LOL

anyone who even thinks of this knows the answer and is in denial for one reason or another, come back to earth here and stop being so fearfull.
Yes, its a very cruel and cold planet indeed but its not nearly as cold as it is inside feeling something all by yourself and repressing it.

Make yourself happy before you try to make anyone else happy as well. Otherwise your going no where fast.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 17, 2008)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> although a great answer and point, I think that last line matters most if your male or female. he he
> 
> Me and a few of my friends are close enough I can talk about them with some things that even I wouldent talk to my wife about. Nothing to do with anything sexual in nature specifically or anything like that. But If I accidentally run over somebody or some shit like that and didnt want to feel judged by it..Itd be my homie I talked to first and not my wife.
> Aint no way I would fuck him though, not even with his own dick. LOL
> ...


 
Its also very dependent on where you live. Its very easy to be gay in London. I have never hidden who I am - I have travelled extensively so I have seen attitudes in other countries and I know how lucky I am.

I couldnt imagine living a lie, being with a woman when I really want a man. You are messing up 2 lives.

Be true to yourself.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 17, 2008)

starsailor said:


> Its also very dependent on where you live. Its very easy to be gay in London. I have never hidden who I am - I have travelled extensively so I have seen attitudes in other countries and I know how lucky I am.
> 
> I couldnt imagine living a lie, being with a woman when I really want a man. You are messing up 2 lives.
> 
> Be true to yourself.


Anyone would be better off in the long run dealing with unfavorable hardships and being happy rather than trying to hide. theres usually a salvation somewhere, even in my little red neck town. 
Shit, half the ppl that work @ mickey d's here are gay....
People get hassled about it occasionally but people are starting to become more accepting of it.

Id rather hear a few comments now and then again than marry some girl if I wanted a dude and then end up getting her pregnant and breaking the relationship off in the end anyways.... May as well face the facts before they bring someone else in the world to face them as well and have to cope...
Not saying that homosexuals arent good parents or arent deserving, Im just all for the least family drama possible when a child is involved for the well being of their own development and standing points on their familys relationships.... Those can inpact/influence someone a lot.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 17, 2008)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> Anyone would be better off in the long run dealing with unfavorable hardships and being happy rather than trying to hide. theres usually a salvation somewhere, even in my little red neck town.
> Shit, half the ppl that work @ mickey d's here are gay....
> People get hassled about it occasionally but people are starting to become more accepting of it.
> 
> ...


I have always accepted that being gay meant I wasnt born to have children. I think a child needs a mother. I personally dont want to bring a child up in a gay household. Thats not to say its wrong - just not for me.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 18, 2008)

starsailor said:


> I have always accepted that being gay meant I wasnt born to have children. I think a child needs a mother. I personally dont want to bring a child up in a gay household. Thats not to say its wrong - just not for me.



If a child didnt need a mother, then they wouldent be the ones carrying them and men would be asexual creatures.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2008)

Carefull what you wish for... you'd be scared if you knew how little genetic contribution the male actualy makes to conception...

The human x chomosome has about 155 million base pairs. The y chomosme only about 50 million pairs.

Since females have two x chomsomes and males only one, females will have about 100 million more base pairs.


----------



## Bear*rack Olama (Dec 18, 2008)

ANC said:


> Carefull what you wish for... you'd be scared if you knew how little genetic contribution the male actualy makes to conception...



half a set of chromosomes....You call half a little bit bro?
Other than select species of creatures that partake in parthenogenesis and the small exception that hermaphrodite people make up there is little to damn near no chance of this ever happening with people....
The males chromosomes do make up the sex afterall. What would the species use to substitute for that eh?
In parthenogenesis a male cannot be born as it only contains Y chromosomes from the female, therefore sex of said offspring can only be left to be females.
Which makes me doubt even more that people are going to do this....

However if your religious it may offer scientifically reasons for the virgin mary becoming pregnant as a virgin....Although some people would not see this happening either because it would mean that christ was a chick. LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2008)

Did you read what I said? The female chromosome contains 3 times as many base pairs as the male... (although males have more ACTIVE genetic material)

http://www.google.co.za/search?hl=en&q=sunset+clause+on+the+y+chromosome&btnG=Google+Search&meta=

http://www.abc.net.au/rn/talks/8.30/helthrpt/stories/s73264.htm


----------



## Jointsmith (Dec 18, 2008)

Bear*rack Olama said:


> half a set of chromosomes....You call half a little bit bro?
> Other than select species of creatures that partake in parthenogenesis and the small exception that hermaphrodite people make up there is little to damn near no chance of this ever happening with people....
> The males chromosomes do make up the sex afterall. What would the species use to substitute for that eh?
> In parthenogenesis a male cannot be born as it only contains Y chromosomes from the female, therefore sex of said offspring can only be left to be females.
> Which makes me doubt even more that people are going to do this....


Females only have X's actually.

Female = XX
Male = XY

Males are down a bunch of chomosomes like ANC said.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 18, 2008)

Men determine sex.http://biology.about.com/b/2008/12/13/men-determine-sex-ratio.htm


----------



## nicktheburk (Dec 18, 2008)

i dig beastiality most! girl on horse! hell yea! haha


----------



## JNup (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah they can be gay and not know it. my mother after having 2 kids married twice at the age of 38 started seeing a women.


----------



## Jointsmith (Dec 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Men determine sex.


Quite right.

Men will pass on either an X chromosome or a Y chomosome to match with the female X or X chromosome.

It is this choice between an X chromosome or a Y chromosome which will determine whether one is XX or XY and therefore Female or Male (respectively).


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2008)

This is not being debated...

The loss of quality of the male chromosome is what I brought up...

It is literaly in such a bad state that it is not unthinkable that the male of our species will have dissapeared off the face of the earth inthe next 10 000 years or so...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 19, 2008)

I heard that too.Are men becoming obsolete?


ANC said:


> This is not being debated...
> 
> The loss of quality of the male chromosome is what I brought up...
> 
> It is literaly in such a bad state that it is not unthinkable that the male of our species will have dissapeared off the face of the earth inthe next 10 000 years or so...


----------



## BooRadley (Dec 19, 2008)

> Can one be gay and not know it?


Yes. 

I didn't know for 8 years.

Then I turned 9...



*Sister Stephanie











  *


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I heard that too.Are men becoming obsolete?


 
afraid we may have been for a while...


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 20, 2008)

grendal and his mom must die. Tribal law kill them all. Or hello southpark.


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 20, 2008)

Simply, yes. (I'll filter through the rest of the thread before I post more)


----------



## dannyking (Dec 20, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have an idea. Buy a butt plug and try it to see if you like that.Then perhaps an actual dick shaped dildo, and see if that turns you on.If you like that, then try it with a real guy, and see if that does it for you.


Just because you like to be pleased anally doesn't mean your gay. Its got just as many nerve endings as your penis.


----------



## starsailor (Dec 20, 2008)

dannyking said:


> Just because you like to be pleased anally doesn't mean your gay. Its got just as many nerve endings as your penis.


Very true. Lot of straight guys get off anally. Dont mean you're gay. 

Your prostate is up there. Trust me, you come very differently (you could say better) when your prostate is stimulated.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 20, 2008)

thank you starsailor bubbaslik are you ok all this feed back has been for your benefit . a little feed back would help


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 20, 2008)

I know.As I explained in response to that post from someone else,That he could work himself up to it.Some guys are repulsed by the whole using anything shaped like a penis thing.So if he works up to the dildo, and it doesn't bother him, maybe that would be a gauge as to what his reaction would be if he had an actual partner.See where I was going?I already know just about all there is to know about sex.


dannyking said:


> Just because you like to be pleased anally doesn't mean your gay. Its got just as many nerve endings as your penis.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 22, 2008)

Anythings possible.


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't think bubbaslik is with us any longer , he may have slipped over to the dark side


----------



## Jointsmith (Dec 23, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know.As I explained in response to that post from someone else,That he could work himself up to it.Some guys are repulsed by the whole using anything shaped like a penis thing.So if he works up to the dildo, and it doesn't bother him, maybe that would be a gauge as to what his reaction would be if he had an actual partner.See where I was going?I already know just about all there is to know about sex.


You know, not all gay guys like a cock in their Anus.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Dec 23, 2008)

I know that, too.Just saying,many of them at least experiment with it once.I personally don't want a dick near my ass either, but I was just throwing suggestions out there!


Jointsmith said:


> You know, not all gay guys like a cock in their Anus.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Dec 24, 2008)

dude at work was married and hitting on other gus. was offering pills and a good time to a teenager.


----------



## BooRadley (Dec 25, 2008)

> dude at work was married...was offering pills and a good time to a teenager.--eharmony420


LOL, sounds like every other adult male I ever worked with when I was a teenager. 

It would seem that many men--regardless of sexual orientation--hit on teens, and offer them drugs. (Some women do, too, so please don't think I'm being a sexist man-hater.  ) 


*smooches to all, and to all a good night!


----------



## 420 (Jan 1, 2009)

a couple i know are getting divorced after a 4 year marriage.
the guy says he has just realised he is gay


----------



## ANC (Jan 1, 2009)

When I was in high school, the one teacher's husband left her for another man.... shame they still had a son in the school... a year older than me...


----------



## 420 (Jan 2, 2009)

i bet that kid got bullied:
"your dad is gay"


----------



## EarthlyPassions (Jan 3, 2009)

My (male) friend had had sex with a chick years before he had figured out he's gay. I think it's normal for a lot of gay people to enter into hetro relationships thinking that attraction/arousal/love just wasn't as intense as it's pumped up to be. Then, later on when they feel the real thing with someone of their gender, it clicks.

Apparently this can take years. Luckily, some of us figure it out sooner than others.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 4, 2009)

EarthlyPassions said:


> Plenty of gay dude couples never do anal. Despite the fact that they are gay, they still have internalized homophobia, and neither is comfortable being penetrated, or indeed penetrating, because they feel it makes them less of a man.
> 
> Took me a while to get over the idea that wearing a strap-on would make me less of a lady, or that it was a "gross" "dyke-ish" or just plain embarrassing.


There is nothing outside the man which can defile him if it goes into him; but the things which proceed out of the man are what defile the man. -Mark 7:15


----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2009)

What's that supposed to mean? smoke crack but hide from the wiener?


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 6, 2009)

It means putting what ever you like into yourself is OK. (cocks, drugs, booze etc).

But saying and doing Negetive things to people is bad.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 7, 2009)

got it. =)


----------



## shovelhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Wy not just find some gay guy, and try it out?
Just don't be a bi-sexaul male. you could be responsible to spreading a disease to innocent straight people. 
Sorry if this sounds insensitive, but It is a hard fact.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 17, 2009)

shovelhead said:


> Wy not just find some gay guy, and try it out?
> Just don't be a bi-sexaul male. you could be responsible to spreading a disease to innocent straight people.
> Sorry if this sounds insensitive, but It is a hard fact.


Its a hard fact? So because someone is attracted to both male and female, that means you are enevitably spreading deseases to straight people. Two things wrong there, 

1)You can have safe sex with anyone, no matter who you are.
2)what makes straight people more innocent then gay people?


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 17, 2009)

Being gay is a choice, plain an simple.....


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 17, 2009)

Kingb420 said:


>


 rofll Str8 up my homie, thats some funny shit


----------



## Gutter (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol her boobas look like HUGE lemons!! =)


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## shovelhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Gutter, 
I'm not a liberal
I am not gay
If you were dating or married to my daughter, and decided to have sex with an HIV pos male, and somehow ( GEE I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS HAPPENED, honey), and infected this female, what do you think I have the morral right to do to you ?
That is MORAL right, not legal.
I think you would be pretty fuck'n dead, pretty fuck'n fast.
LIBERALS......


----------



## shovelhead (Jan 17, 2009)

BY the way, KINGB420,
I wish I lived in your area.
Nothing like sweet young things getting to know each other, even better if I'm the MEAT in that sandwich


----------



## ToastedFox (Jan 18, 2009)

[quote="SICC";1933372]Being gay is a choice, plain an simple.....[/quote]



Prove it then.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 18, 2009)

Who the heck would choose to be persecuted for what they do with another adult in the bedroom?I was born straight, why is it so hard to believe folks can be born bi or gay?


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 18, 2009)

some say being gay is genetic, like havin an extra chromazone or w/e


----------



## Gutter (Jan 18, 2009)

shovelhead said:


> Gutter,
> I'm not a liberal
> I am not gay
> If you were dating or married to my daughter, and decided to have sex with an HIV pos male, and somehow ( GEE I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS HAPPENED, honey), and infected this female, what do you think I have the morral right to do to you ?
> ...


LIBERAL?! LIBERAL!? Please dont insult me lmao
I believe if someone married your daughter and CHEATED on your daughter with a HIV positive male, then gave your daughter HIV, that you should indeed kick his ass. If someone did that to my daughter or son, I would do the same. But because your daughter ha sa bisexual husband doesnt mean he'll be fucking guys or other chicks at all.


----------



## Captn (Jan 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...and if you have a significant other of the opposite sex, don't jerk them around.Break up with them before you go exploring.


I second that...its going to be really hard for them as it is...let them know so they can start moving on.

And, yeah, I think it's possible. The human mind is very adept at hiding the really uncomfortable stuff from itself. That's what denial is. I also think its really sad...I hope such a person can come to terms with theirself, and learn to live life and love theirself as they are.


----------



## Captn (Jan 22, 2009)

BubbaSlick said:


> See, sexually I only think about females... But I'd rather live with a dude... If that makes any sense...
> Hopefully DMT can help me figure it out. I could just be an extremely sexist straight guy... :shrugs:


How old are you? Cause at a certain age, like late teens to early 20s, its pretty normal for guys to want to live with their buddies rather than a chick. They may like the sexual and romantic experiences they have with women, but at that age they want to hang with their friends and have fun. Doesn't make you gay. Have you _ever_ had a sexual fantasy about a guy? (Not that that would mean you were gay necessarily, but it would be a clue.)


----------



## GoodKat (Jan 24, 2009)

shovelhead said:


> Gutter,
> I'm not a liberal
> I am not gay
> If you were dating or married to my daughter, and decided to have sex with an HIV pos male, and somehow ( GEE I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS HAPPENED, honey), and infected this female, what do you think I have the morral right to do to you ?
> ...


Who the hell would decide to have sex with an HIV positive person?


----------



## voodoo22 (Jan 26, 2009)

BubbaSlick said:


> I don't know, but I'll keep you all posted...


yeah,trust me,your gay.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 26, 2009)

<--- in on 11th page...lol

if you look @ a wiener and say "hmm that doesnt look that bad" YOUR GAY

OR here is a 2nd test






should =


----------



## GreenGrrrl (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, you can be GLBTQ(etc.) and not consciously know it. In my opinion and experience, on some deep level a person knows their sexuality, but for whatever reason (usually stigma/fear), they don't admit it to themselves, or don't allow themselves to believe it.

That said, sexual definitions and categories exist for society's sake. Sexuality is fluid.

I identify as a lesbian, but I believe in the Kinsey scale and I believe we move along it. As a society we are too focused on labels.

Don't allow someone else to define you.

I know plenty of people who find both men and women attractive and yet only may be attracted sexually to women but are sexually/romantically attracted to men or vice versa or some other combination of these types of factors.

I think the bottom line is the individual.

Perhaps there could be a man who I would love or be attracted to on so many levels that biology wouldn't matter. That has not been the case for me. I came out to myself when I was 12, to my parents when I was 19. I've done the denial and the self-hate thing and it's just destructive. I've had relationships with men and women. Men just don't do it for me. 

That said, I've been in love with my GF for 5 wonderful years, and although I find her amazingly attractive sexually, if the circumstances were different and she were a man, I believe I would still have fallen in love with her because she's the most amazing person I've ever known.

I hope maybe something in here helps and if nothing else...

Attempt to find and listen to your own truest voice. 

Best advice I could ever give anyone.


----------



## Dopedogcapone (Jan 28, 2009)

fucken hilarious shit


----------



## theganman (Jan 31, 2009)

Captn said:


> How old are you? Cause at a certain age, like late teens to early 20s, its pretty normal for guys to want to live with their buddies rather than a chick. They may like the sexual and romantic experiences they have with women, but at that age they want to hang with their friends and have fun. Doesn't make you gay. Have you _ever_ had a sexual fantasy about a guy? (Not that that would mean you were gay necessarily, but it would be a clue.)


man u aint never lie! i love girls no doubt in my mind that im not gay! but i cant live with a girl! ne longer then 2 days and she gots to go! i hate argueing! and girls love that shit! i think its cuz me n my boys r like brothers and we never fight! i mean we get pissed at each other! but for like 10 mins till he fires up! lol its cuz we do everything the same! work slap fuck hoes wake up and do it all again!


----------



## theganman (Jan 31, 2009)

the gay test is funny shit! two ugly bitches but id still b watching! lol


----------

